# Need PC Fan Wiring help... Plz



## TokemnGo (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello all,
I'm a long time reader & soon to be first time grower. Although I've read several threads on PC wiring, I've ordered a fan that's a little beyond me & I'm hoping the more experienced members can give me a hand. 

The fan has 3 wires coming out of it, instead of 2. One blue, one red, and one black. So, first question, do I ignore the blue wire and only use the black and red one? Or do I need a diff kind of power cord/adapter now?

The fan also is labeled as 1.6A, which I didn't notice before purchase. This appears to be alot more than most PC fans I saw when reading. I read somewhere that power cord/adapters should be rated at least the Amps of ur fan + 20%. Does this mean I need a power cord/adapter rated nearly 2A?

Thanks for reading through. Can't wait to here your comments & get started growing & finally get a grow journal going myself


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 26, 2009)

The black and red wires are the ones you need, ignore the blue.  Hook them up to the 2 wires from the 12 volt adapter.  They will only work when hooked up correctly = if it doesn't work, switch the wires.

The adapter needs to be at least as large as the fan amps.  I bought 3 amp adapters and hooked 3 1 amp fans up to it.   12 volt adapters can be had pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Oct 7, 2009)

i took a fan that was like that (had a black and red cord and a white one) but it had a white plug in thing for it with 2 holes in it, i took a old power cord and put the wires in the 2 holes and its now keeping my mini grow box perfect temps. (2 outtake fans by the lights and 1 smaller intake fan mid box.)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> The black and red wires are the ones you need, ignore the blue. Hook them up to the 2 wires from the 12 volt adapter. They will only work when hooked up correctly = if it doesn't work, switch the wires.
> 
> The adapter needs to be at least as large as the fan amps. I bought 3 amp adapters and hooked 3 1 amp fans up to it.  12 volt adapters can be had pretty cheap on ebay.


 

:yeahthat:    also  look  at  second hand  store  and  the  Goodwill..For  the  addapters..I  just  found  6  tower  pc  for  free..no  harddrives  but  fans  are  in...:aok:  score:lama:


----------

